# HomePod mini "il y a eu un problème avec Apple Music"



## JeanRisEncore (26 Octobre 2021)

Jusqu'à il y a quelques temps, avant le passage à tv OS 15 j'ai l'impression, Siri diffusait sans quasi aucun souci l'ensemble des musiques que je lui demandais à travers ma paire d'homepods mini. Ça c'était avant ...
Aujourd'hui, 8 chanson sur 10 j'ai Siri qui mouline après mes multiples demandes et qui échouent en m'indiquant "il y a eu un problème avec Apple Music"
Je n'ai rien changé au réglage, la mise à jour d'hier soir n'a malheureusement rien arrangé, toujours le même problème.
Je fais les mêmes demandes au mot près directement sur l'iPhone et l'ensemble des musiques et lancées sans souci sur le téléphone.
Les HomePods ont déjà été réinitialisés, réinstallés sans changement.
Je suis le "propriétaire" des homepods et le compte Apple Music et lié à mon id. Quand je ne suis pas à la maison, c'est pire, là c'est quasi du 100 % d'échec quand ma femme veut lancer la musique.
Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur. 
J'ai ces enceintes depuis décembre et ça fonctionnait à merveille avec Apple Music. Serait-ce un problème matériel ?


----------



## mariol66 (14 Février 2022)

Bonjour, je remonte le post parceque je constate de temps à autre le même soucis avec mes HomePod Mini. Je fais le même constat que toi, avec iOS 14 je n'avais pas de soucis particuliers mais il arrive souvent d'avoir le même message que toi. Généralement c'est couplé au fait que si je demande à Siri la météo, il me dit qu'il ne sais pas ou je me situe.

Cela refonctionne souvent après un reboot ou un peut plus tard lorsque je fais un nouvel essai. Je ne me suis jamais plus penché que ça sur la question mais c'est assez récurent, les HomePod on déjà été ré-initialisés, désaccouplés (ils sont en stéréo) etc...


----------

